# How should I process Colloidal Gold



## DNIndustry (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 2.5L of colloidal gold solution from the 1940-50's. Its very ruby red and from what I can gather that means very small particle size.
evaporation i believe is out of the question. Im thinking cyanide may be the most logical solution but id like some input. It does not say what the concentration is but from what I gather they may have been 1% HAucl4 then reduced. Any help would be appreciated. ( they are 2 brands Mattheson Coleman & Bell, and Fisher Scientific Company Cat No. So-L-10)


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

First of all try to find the information about how to handle sulphuric acid(it has been posted many times here in the Forum).

After you have read it then add some sulphuric acid to your gold colloidal solution,heat it until boiling and mantain boilng for 1 hour,let settle down for a night and you will see a brown/black mud,which is your gold.

Hope it helps.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## DNIndustry (Jan 3, 2012)

really? sulphuric? I never would have thought... How much would you say to add? If do 4 oz as a test?


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 3, 2012)

Well,you just need to break a colloid,this job could be done by boiling the solution or adding some acid,I prefer sulphuric.

Add the same weight of acid than gold solution you have.

H2SO4 does not react with gold,it only destroys the colloid.If you want to take a look about the destruction process try to read a book about colloids I have posted in the Forum.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 6, 2012)

DNIndustry said:


> I have 2.5L of colloidal gold solution from the 1940-50's. Its very ruby red and from what I can gather that means very small particle size.
> evaporation i believe is out of the question. Im thinking cyanide may be the most logical solution but id like some input. It does not say what the concentration is but from what I gather they may have been 1% HAucl4 then reduced. Any help would be appreciated. ( they are 2 brands Mattheson Coleman & Bell, and Fisher Scientific Company Cat No. So-L-10)



Hello, I am Dr. Poe, PHD Geochemical Research;

The number 'So-L-10' is the 'gold number'. The gold number is the amount in grams of NaCl added per liter that will cause the red to shift to blue and subsequently cause precipitation within a few hours. So 2.5L requires 25 grams of salt.
The gold will appear as a black solid on the bottom. There won't be much.


----------



## butcher (Aug 17, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_number

From my understanding: In my opinion, Poe was wrong. Salt will not break the colloid. It can change the size of the clumps of atoms of metallic gold, but will not remove the electrical charge that keeps the gold in solution.
It took me a while to figure out what in the world he was talking about.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 17, 2016)

To process colloidal gold just let it dry out and then dissolve it in AR or HCl+Cl, precipitate as usual.

Göran


----------



## AetherAlan (Mar 14, 2018)

I boiled the red solution I had. The contents were a brown dust after boiling away the liquid. Ground and torched it but it just burned.


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 14, 2018)

Colloidal gold has negligible concentration


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 16, 2018)

AetherAlan said:


> I boiled the red solution I had. The contents were a brown dust after boiling away the liquid. Ground and torched it but it just burned.


Sounds like iron to me.

Göran


----------



## AetherAlan (Mar 18, 2018)

Ah ok.


----------



## Dondinero888 (Apr 7, 2021)

Can colloidal gold be use to make Gold
Mud then make gold bars :G


----------



## Martijn (Apr 8, 2021)

Yes. Read this thread and melt. :G


----------



## Dondinero888 (Apr 8, 2021)

Thank you guys but I don't think no acid
Need it I use it today because I Have 24oz
That will b delivered next week but there
Was no acid need it but just incase i would
still get the sulferic acid your spoke about :G


----------



## butcher (Apr 8, 2021)

24 ounces of liquid will not hold much gold metal in the form of colloidal gold.

The colloids are a cluster of metallic gold atoms not big enough to be seen with your eyes, or heavy enough to sink in the solution, being polarity charged, the clusters of atoms repel each other keeping themselves pushing each other around in solution, these charges also prevent these cluster od Metalic gold atoms to come together to build bigger clusters of gold atoms big enough to see with the naked eye, or overcome the gravity of the solution or to cluster further to precipitate from solution, the color of the solution is indicative of the size of the colloids or clusters, the different sizes of clusters of gold colloids will have different colors reflected from the solution, the different sizes, reflect light at different frequencies.

colloids can be broke in different ways.

With electrolysis.

Or by using strong acid and strong heat to break colloid the precipitating the gold.

Or with slow evaporation of the solution with a little sulfuric acid to remove chloride solution driving it off as gases in the fumes converting the solution to a sulfuric sulfate then roasting.


From 24 ounces of liquid, I do not know if you could get enough gold to melt into a button, big enough to see or not.


----------



## Dondinero888 (Apr 8, 2021)

It will hold at least 1 or 12 oz 
If you use the proper stuff to have the gold
Drop :G its those stuff all Gold refinery use 
I have 2 and I'm going to get 3 of a different type


----------



## butcher (Apr 9, 2021)

what? 
12 ounces of metallic gold as colloids in 24 ounces of solution (possibly water)?

Sounds like a good golden dream, or something somebody with gold fever would claim, or the gold shark shyster selling the water would claim.

what is the volume of solution and what is the color of the colloidal size of clusters, the weight, or specific gravity of the solution???

I seriously doubt even 1 ounce of gold, possibly in the pennyweights or grams maybe, but even then maybe over speculating the amount of metal in solution?


https://scholarcommons.usf.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=4872&context=ujmm
https://nanocomposix.com/pages/nanoparticle-volume-mass-and-concentration#target

Depending on particle size, and volume, and type of solution, Typically, the concentration of gold nanoparticles is limited by the process used to make it, a more realistic expectation is somewhere in the range from 0.01 - 0.2 mg of gold per mL of solution.


1 US fluid ounce = 29.537 milliliters, with 24 US fluid ounces we would be looking at about 710 milliliters of the solution, say we expect a high yield or many large colloidal microscopic particles of metallic clusters gold atoms in solution with say 0.2 milligrams per milliliter of solution, this would give us about 142 milligrams of gold.

we need 1000mg of gold to get a gram of gold, so you would need about 168 fluid ounces of this solution to get a gram of gold (probably the best case).

NaNo particle size in the name should be a clue, the metallic gold is so small we cannot even see them without a microcope in the clear colored solution.

worst case the gold clusters are small in size and number say in the range of 0.01 milligrams of gold per milliliter of solution and you spend money chasing your tail looking for gold.


----------



## Dondinero888 (Apr 9, 2021)

Other then me is any one else here actually use the Colloidal Gold Serious question :G


----------



## butcher (Apr 9, 2021)

I make and use colloidal silver for medicine and other uses, I have made colloidal gold on purpose many times as a test for gold that is about the extent of my use for colloidal gold thus far, I try to avoid making colloidal gold by mistake I would rather not lose my gold to tin or its salts, and would rather spend the time needed to deal with tin before putting my gold into solution, rather than chasing after gold in a colloidal form.


----------



## Dondinero888 (Apr 11, 2021)

Ok :lol:


----------



## Geo (Apr 13, 2021)

Beginning to sound like Ormus gold to me.


----------

